# youtube wont play



## chrisdaniels (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm running cyanogen mod 7 build 69... and there is still no fix for the video player... this is getting very annoying and I'm very close to switching roms. Does any one know if there is a fix out there or if mod 7 is even addressing the issue... any info will be appreciated.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

install fix in my signature below and read the cvpcs update


----------

